#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  久違了! FF8精選照片20張(950729)

## Wolfy

這次多隻獸合作主辦的FF8聚會.
真是空前的盛大. 而且也非常用心.
不僅花費時間精力製作每個人的名牌.
甚至做了大型的招牌兼簽名繪圖板. 我看了有感動到.
幫忙外地來的人買場刊還有排隊也是很辛苦. 我由衷感謝.

能與獸友真實面對面的見面感覺真的非常的棒.
雖然我只有參加第一天FF8的活動.
有很多獸也是我第一次見到.
可是感覺不陌生而且蠻興奮的.

以下是匆忙之餘照下的一些精選照片.
原則上以至少兩隻以上的合照為主. 不然太多了.
也盡量挑選生動的照片. 如果沒有被我照到或是沒貼上來的.
我表示非常的抱歉. 那天我自己也好亂不知道我在拍什麼呀><

(另外. 如果有不願意某張自己的照片被貼上來的. 
 請用短訊息通知我. 我會刪除或是處理的)

----------


## Wolfy

*一開始部分的獸先在火車站集合*


全螢幕版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6258_1024.jpg




*很親切的月影辛苦的舉著招牌*

全螢幕版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6272_768.jpg




*恐怖! 排隊地獄!!!*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6278_1024.jpg




*一開始先看畫冊*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6307_1024.jpg




*有酷炫的兵器不把玩一下就浪費了*


桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6315_1024.jpg




*這兩位算是有COSPLAY到了. 合照一下*


桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6338_1024.jpg




*姿勢很無辜的獸耳受害者出現*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6351_1024.jpg




*恐怖份子:我講話時候不要打字幕*


桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6356_1024.jpg




*3匹大亂鬥*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6369_970.jpg




*看是你的劍快還是我的子彈快*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6381_1024.jpg




*在看什麼呢這麼開心*

768版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6411_768.jpg




*總覺得看起來像是隻B的手伸的太長了
*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6417_1024.jpg




*不用COSPLAY就很可愛的女生二人組*


桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6419_1024.jpg




*看星雲鎖鏈~~~!*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6442_1024.jpg




*保護者與被保護者?*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6481_1024.jpg




*這是亂碼二人組 (隻B & 奶G)*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6449_1024.jpg




*簽名板上也陸續開始畫圖了*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6424_1024.jpg




*簽名版持續加料中*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6476_1024.jpg




*簽完了~~~蠻有紀念價值的*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6480_1024.jpg




*終於有大合照了. 本來以為沒機會的說
*

桌布1024版:    http://wolfbbs.net/attach/950729_FF8/DSC_6472_1024.jpg

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我看看喔‥‥
發表於: 星期一 七月 31, 2006 7:01 上午

太好了～我是一個小時半後第一個回覆的人=w=

這次FF8結束後晚上回到家，
衣服和包包全部卸下衝近浴室內洗澡，
呼哇~能洗澡真的是種享受，
不過阿～我真的很希望住宿，
可是不行‥‥T^T
我想那天晚上一定發生了很多好玩事情=w=

哎呀‥‥
錢根本帶不夠呀～
不夠我花買更多東西‥‥(被廝殺)

真的很謝謝小納和修諾斯，真的是辛苦你們了~
(((￣▽￣)～

----------


## 柩月

好可惜...下午補習班很機車的調課

不然可以聚一聚，認識對方

話說CWT(COMIC WORLD TAIWAN)有人會去嗎?(8月12日~8月13日 in 台北)

CWT

----------


## 狼王白牙

這次恰好狼母從南部上來, 白天帶著狼母去拜訪親友, 
還說要去逛淡水漁人碼頭. 所以這次就沒出現了, 
有 30 多隻的陣容啊, 算是很成功的聚會摟   :楚楚可憐:  

我注意到獸還自製名牌跟看板, 主辦者跟製作者確實有用心.
特別感謝 Wolfy 這次專程從台中上來當攝影師~~
看樣子帝國跟家族還真的很龐大喔~~ 果然是有榮耀到  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 狼嚎

> *看星雲鎖鏈~~~!*
> *簽完了~~~蠻有紀念價值的*


星雲鎖鏈照起來反而沒有那種感覺XD"

(鍊子太小了)

簽名板昨天也有加料許多~

現在的位置在龍爺家~

看看要不要把最後的成果貼上來XD~

----------


## Fenrir

阿~我的虎毛都濕掉了 看起來好稀疏(炸

好可惜幼狼沒有跟我們一起去吃飯 一整團獸走在路上蠻壯觀的
(搞怪二人組還闖紅燈..XD")
另外就是有兩位經過我們旁邊的女性
我很清楚的聽到他們經過時說的一句話...
進香團...(炸)

----------


## 蝕狼

不錯耶~~~~

希望下次能在去看看^^~

這次碰到的........

----------


## 軒轅．赤那

阿～我眼睛好小我眼睛好小我眼睛好小（迷之音：去畫眼線＝　　　＝ａ）
沒有柴雞笑的照片嗎ＸＤ

----------


## 南田功二

(~˙W˙)~沒帶到荔枝去
這樣更好認我吧~(˙W˙~)
(~˙W˙)~亂入成功~(˙W˙~)

----------


## 修諾斯

*虎兒！*

你擋到某獸的頭了....(笑)

旁白：表情不對，重來...3、2、1、開始。

你擋到某獸的頭了！！！！(燦)

旁白：表情還不對，重來...3、2、1、開始。

你.....擋到別人了....(= =)#

旁白：行不行呀，重來！！！3、2、1、開始。

更！(飛刀擲旁白)

----------


## 路卡爾

我果然很不上像阿...
看到第一張......我表情囧掉了(縮小的表情好怪
太糟糕的皇叔...怪表情的皇叔─▽─"

另外...在簽名版畫圖那張...
感覺在膜拜耶─▽─"
老妹還不想畫呢~放心~叔叔我把專區都畫出來了呢
(老妹：把那裡擦掉~~ 我：想太多了~專區呢
老妹的本本裡面~真的有好多精采的畫作
以及個人怨念圖(老妹：討厭拉~ 我：妳還臉紅阿─▽─|||
不過!!!小天還真了不起~把陰陽大萌祭哦T桖做出來!

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

我扮的恐部分子糟糕掉了~~
話說我和虎兒調頭巾調了超久~~囧

----------


## 漣漪月影

好後悔沒去沒去!!!
不然就可以看到大家了!!!
算了~
下次在去~
呵呵~

----------


## Wolfy

> 我果然很不上像阿...
> 看到第一張......我表情囧掉了(縮小的表情好怪
> 太糟糕的皇叔...怪表情的皇叔─▽─"


沒那回事啦... 你很帥的.
還記得三隻飛刀那張嗎? 你的個人特寫. 要的話我就貼吧.

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我要我要=w=/
(打滾)
幼狼大大我也要~~~
麻煩一下‥‥

----------


## 路卡爾

> 沒那回事啦... 你很帥的.
> 還記得三隻飛刀那張嗎? 你的個人特寫. 要的話我就貼吧.


我在老妹的部落格看到了─▽─/
不過...叫我"叔公"─▽─||
找死!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KUBI kitsune

*有史以來第一次有獸友打我!!!!*
而且還是打頭  :狐狸哭:  
你不知道這樣會變笨嘛>口<g>口<
早知道把椅子佔滿包包讓你打地鋪了-3-

----------


## 路卡爾

> *有史以來第一次有獸友打我!!!!*
> 而且還是打頭  
> 你不知道這樣會變笨嘛>口<g>口<
> 早知道把椅子佔滿包包讓你打地鋪了-3-


已經很笨了~打下去會變聰明─▽─/
Ｋ：看我的!!!(揮刀
路：空手奪白刃!!!阿...失敗(頭噴血─▽─"
椅子佔滿包包也沒差~我會鑽到溫暖的被窩里去的
謎：誰的阿....
路：不知道─▽─"

----------


## Fenrir

> 已經很笨了~打下去會變聰明─▽─/
> Ｋ：看我的!!!(揮刀
> 路：空手奪白刃!!!阿...失敗(頭噴血─▽─"
> 椅子佔滿包包也沒差~我會鑽到溫暖的被窩里去的
> 謎：誰的阿....
> 路：不知道─▽─"


那麼那天晚上沒有夜襲你真是我一大失策阿..

相信在場另外三位聽到你的叫聲 都會當作沒聽到的XD"
(話說那個浴室的們也很好撬開..我應該偷襲的(炸))

----------


## 修諾斯

> 那麼那天晚上沒有夜襲你真是我一大失策阿..
> 
> 相信在場另外三位聽到你的叫聲 都會當作沒聽到的XD"
> (話說那個浴室的們也很好撬開..我應該偷襲的(炸))


直接踹開吧！(燦)

(三秒後拖出去打)

房間裡的時候我好像都半睡半醒...
真不知道發生什麼事情哩~XDDD
還喝了一瓶很莫名奇妙的嚴選紅茶~
似乎是小納幫我買的，謝謝啦~！！

忽然出現在我枕邊~我還以為我見鬼哩呢！~XDD

----------


## KUBI kitsune

不用偷襲啦~皇親ヽ('▽')丿
直接把他抓到你床邊就好了ヽ('▽')丿(誰比較大隻阿?)
近去浴室跟我說一聲就好了ヽ('▽')丿
俺很樂意幫忙的~~~(嘿嘿嘿
電視音量開大升一點就聽不到聲音了!!!!!!(被拖出去打

----------


## Fenrir

俺當然比皇叔大隻!(挺

像是做出撲倒搔癢攻擊之類的..(炸
或是替皇親弄一張人間座椅(誤
又或者是讓皇叔半夜忽然被某貓的笑聲驚醒那樣...(邪笑


話說..夜襲.偷襲並不是只能做那種事情吧?(真不知道那個人在不爽什麼..我看是他自己思想有問題吧
已經不知道是第幾次被局外人扭曲事實囉..(攤手

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

呼～回到家的感覺真好￣▽￣~

感謝主辦獸們的辛苦啦，還在小修家裡打擾了一天，真不好意思^^"

幼狼大拍照也拍得很辛苦呢，拍照的時候還有流汗 (青春的汗水?!)

總之，見到大家笨狼我實在好開心，很多獸都沒見過，令狼大開眼界

----------


## 山風

哇哇...我也好想去喔>"<
下次什麼時還會辦啊...
偶也要參一咖=w=

----------


## 修諾斯

> 呼～回到家的感覺真好￣▽￣~
> 
> 感謝主辦獸們的辛苦啦，還在小修家裡打擾了一天，真不好意思^^"
> 
> 幼狼大拍照也拍得很辛苦呢，拍照的時候還有流汗 (青春的汗水?!)
> 
> 總之，見到大家笨狼我實在好開心，很多獸都沒見過，令狼大開眼界


*對！沒錯！*
你還沒付我住宿費(拖出去打)

其實這次來了31隻，的確帶團起來很不輕鬆。
如果只辦單位只有我ㄧ個的話，那肯定是會死獸的！
還好主辦獸有4隻，各分擔其工作才讓這次活動很圓滿。

不過小狐還比較納悶的是....
*我看起來很御宅嗎？囧rz*






> 哇哇...我也好想去喔>"<
> 下次什麼時還會辦啊...
> 偶也要參一咖=w=


這個麻~
還不知道！？XDD
*這一切都是謎~*
(遭刀劈)

----------


## 路卡爾

上面皇后跟皇親都瘋了─▽─"

話說...老妹你要幫什麼忙阿─▽─?
攝影─▽─?

另外...諾亞克...
真的有像任賢齊(年輕版的
可以參加明星臉了
Ｋ：好古老的節目阿...叔公~
路：─▽─|||

----------


## 翔太

去的獸真的好多…

早知道跟獸團了…（暗…）

看到蠻多熟面孔（？）

明年一定要去到…

----------


## Wolfy

> 不過小狐還比較納悶的是.... 
> 我看起來很御宅嗎？囧rz


我投反對票.
看起來一點都不御宅.

----------


## KUBI kitsune

修諾斯哪裡宅了˙▽˙?

要比宅˙▽˙!!先當電車男吧˙▽˙

----------


## Fenrir

修諾斯看起來清純多了(啥
比起當天有到場的某隻冥土控..真的好太多了XD"

冥土=妹斗=女僕裝

----------


## M.S.Keith

小修應該不宅吧˙.˙?
話說我跟那兩支比較宅......(炸)

亞克跟任賢齊有像到阿~~~(滅)

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 上面皇后跟皇親都瘋了─▽─"
> 
> 話說...老妹你要幫什麼忙阿─▽─?
> 攝影─▽─?
> 
> 另外...諾亞克...
> 真的有像任賢齊(年輕版的
> 可以參加明星臉了
> Ｋ：好古老的節目阿...叔公~
> 路：─▽─|||


我還是比較喜歡以前的超級星期天￣▽￣a

現在的那個啊......(嘆)

小燕姊和哈林和阿亮 我想你們啊〒▽〒

(星:你離題了!)

FF9不知能不能去說一 一a

我一定要盡力爭取上去>w<

(星:人家不是說要不要辦都不知道嗎?= = 你在爽啥= =)

和大家一起玩~~~

宅?ˊ ˋ

----------


## M.S.Keith

夜月去吧~夜月去吧~~~~(炸

那邊宅男腐女的怨念還真可怕....
沒想到看到獵豹拿著泰迪熊也想要有停下來拍的衝動~(滅)
再要離開FF的時候還發現犽修被個扮霍克愛地腐女叫住

不過發現他們站在一起還蠻配的~~~XD"


話說當我在隊伍面前當導遊時~
還有個拿死魂曲的牌子來跟我們比~~~(炸)
還有味了以防脫隊或隊伍斷掉我倒著走路時.....

阿樹:小月 你快撞到人了....
月影:真的嗎?~阿!~(碰到)

真的是非常囧阿~好可惜沒留到最後~><

----------


## Wolfy

我已經忘記誰跟我要過完整版了

所以把網址放在這邊. 

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

如果有參加活動但是沒有足夠樂園幣的朋友...
給我個短訊息我會免費提供.

這是很薄弱的過濾. 請大家不要隨便散佈網址.
不然我也只好把檔案砍了.

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

[sell]我也分享一下我這邊的相簿...密碼請用這篇討論串主題的完整網址，包含了.php後面的問號和t=1XXXX的部份，後面不用輸入，如果打不開請私下密我...  :請用:  
以下是雙重加密xD(被打
**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****
如果想看線上版也可以到女王的Blog找看看..我有PO網址:3(再一個禮拜會隱藏，所以要快唷)

有參加但錢不夠的話可以傳私人信息給我...我會給下載點...但不要外流唷..:3

----------


## §馬爾斯戰虎§

阿......看到我了..........搞啥勒= =......我真是個破壞畫面的元兇阿.........第一次去獸聚........整個人是陌生人型態在狼版地盤上亂晃.......大家都不認識我這樣[汗

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

耶？！有來怎麼不跟大家打打招呼這樣XD?

不用害羞大家都很善良的嘎￣▽￣~

話說看完完整版照片集之後...自己能看的照片只有1.2張嘎

其他看起來好怪這樣囧"

----------


## 修諾斯

> 耶？！有來怎麼不跟大家打打招呼這樣XD?
> 
> 不用害羞大家都很善良的嘎￣▽￣~
> 
> 話說看完完整版照片集之後...自己能看的照片只有1.2張嘎
> 
> 其他看起來好怪這樣囧"


小任賢齊~
你的照片很多呀~
去蘋果日報找！

(被抓著打)


XDDD

不會呀~有被拍到就很不錯哩！
能入境是光榮~XD

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

親愛的小修修～我想你看錯了￣▽￣a

笨狼我入鏡的照片其實不少，是"能看"的沒幾張XD"

幼狼大拍的很棒，可是笨狼自己表情怪怪的這樣XD"

----------


## M.S.Keith

> 親愛的小修修～我想你看錯了￣▽￣a
> 
> 笨狼我入鏡的照片其實不少，是"能看"的沒幾張XD"
> 
> 幼狼大拍的很棒，可是笨狼自己表情怪怪的這樣XD"


亞克把兒子拋高高~~~~(滅)
那真的好可愛阿~XD"

話說~當我看到己的照片時~我只想到兩個字可以形容......




腦殘!~~~(炸)


下次拍照時最好先收斂一些好了.....XD

----------


## 修諾斯

> 亞克把兒子拋高高~~~~(滅)
> 那真的好可愛阿~XD"
> 
> 話說~當我看到己的照片時~我只想到兩個字可以形容......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 腦殘!~~~(炸)
> ...


腦...腦殘...=口=

那小狐不就是*全殘*哩嗎？
可以去領補助金了~XDD

那天大家在玩的時候我好像都在睡覺捏~
起來的時候換大家睡了...(什麼情形！？)
不過那天還真歡樂壓~(這是重點，考試會考唷！=ˇ= )

----------


## Wolfy

> 話說~當我看到己的照片時~我只想到兩個字可以形容......
> 腦殘!~~~(炸)
> 
> 下次拍照時最好先收斂一些好了.....XD


不會啦~~~ 我覺得你拍照蠻自然的啦.
你也比較適合自然入鏡.

話再說回來. 在我的相機之前. 
很多時候沒有"拍照時"這個心理準備就會被我拍起來了.
(偷拍技能 LV6)

(天音: 拿那麼大台的相機太顯眼了... 偷拍技能要降三級)

----------

